# Camping and Fishing 10K Islands



## DBStoots

I'm taking a friend and his 80 year-old dad camping and fishing for three days, Friday through Monday. I was planning on Flamingo, backcountry on one of the Chickees. But, he is concerned that his dad would be uncomfortable so maybe beach sites would be better. I worry about anchoring on the Cape, so I was thinking maybe 10K Islands and camping on either Pavilion Key or Rabbit Key. I think Rabbit Key might be best because I can put in and anchor on the back side, away from the gulf. Do I need to be concerned about being caught high and dry on a low tide there? What other suggestions do folks have for camping and fishing that area? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Timeframe? My answer based on 20 years of experience will depend more on when than anything else.


----------



## So1oners

Been there. Done that. You can get left high and dry for a long time if you don't watch tides and wind direction (north and east winds will lower the water). If you are not familiar with the area you might consider not going near the full or new moon due to the low tides.


----------



## DBStoots

Leaving Friday, camping through Monday. Now thinking maybe Picnic Key?


----------



## creekfreak

> I'm taking a friend and his 80 year-old dad camping and fishing for three days, Friday through Monday. I was planning on Flamingo, backcountry on one of the Chickees. But, he is concerned that his dad would be uncomfortable so maybe beach sites would be better. I worry about anchoring on the Cape, so I was thinking maybe 10K Islands and camping on either Pavilion Key or Rabbit Key. I think Rabbit Key might be best because I can put in and anchor on the back side, away from the gulf. Do I need to be concerned about being caught high and dry on a low tide there? What other suggestions do folks have for camping and fishing that area? Thanks so much in advance.


With your dad I think he would love camping at the campground at flamingo.Best bet in my opinion.Bathrooms,showers.Take some bikes for the evening.I like new turkey key in chokoloskee if considering there.In the back country of chokoloskee I like Darwin's place.Lots of snook in gopher creek wright next to it.Lil land spot with a table.Pretty nice.


----------



## DBStoots

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the input. I'll post a report and photos after we get back.


----------



## DBStoots

Camping was great--fishing not so good. Water was chocolate colored, stirred up by crisp NE winds. Picnic Key was a great spot to camp. We were on a sandy point with a deep water channel between us and Tiger Keys. Bugs were not a problem except for the first evening at dusk. We keep everything in the tent during the day while we were out fishing and at night to make sure the raccoons did not get into the food or water. We foraged for firewood on other keys and had nice camp fires at night and good food and drink. We did get into some trout on Sunday afternoon after a rain shower. Also caught snook, a few Spanish Mack's and lots of ladyfish and sail cats! We fed finger mullet out into the channel one evening while relaxing and I got spooled by what must have been a big shark (5000 size Stradic with 30 pound braid and a wire leader)! Overall, a wonderful trip. Here are a few pictures. 

http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k604/DBStoots/10K%20Islands%20Camping%20and%20Fishing%20Trip/49336177d519980749a8b0df2232cdb2_zpsa8dc3a2a.jpg


----------



## creekfreak

Very nice spot Big Dave.Never been there.Ill keep this place in mind when I wanna camp and its very windy.Looks like you can stay out of the wind and the skiff will be protected.I like it.Fishing wasn't great but gotta love the chill mode time.


----------



## creekfreak

I've camped on panther key but it takes like 45 min in idol to get there,but a nice place.Only thing I don't like about it is I'm to close to civilization.Could see all the lights from Marco Island.Fishing gets better between chattum and lostmens.New turkey key is usually my spot to camp down that way.


----------



## anytide

just spent 4 nites on new turkey key -nice....
quiet and fishy.


----------



## DBStoots

How tidal is New Turkey Key?  Do you have to worry about getting stuck high and dry over night?


----------



## anytide

the island has a deep end where you can access the pass - if you use a anchor / pulley set-up to keep the boat afloat.
-the fishing is great right there on the islands' shoals/ oyster beds

-this is a neg low tide


----------

